
Value First, Price Second: Making good decisions in life and software development - zacsky
https://www.zacsky.com/blog/2017/6/value-first-price-second
======
zacsky
This is a constant challenge I have faced in leading software development
teams...

The tendency, especially early on in a product's lifetime, is to think
everything is a top priority and therefore rely on the development estimates
(i.e. price) to decide what to build next. But that's like looking at the
restaurant menu and picking the pumpkin soup and the tofu burger because they
are cheapest when your customer would actually prefer to wait and just get the
delicious steak.

